# Botdog Piano - Cinematic Piano with Extended Techniques - $19 Sale!



## Jdiggity1 (Feb 19, 2021)

*LABOR DAY SALE:*
Botdog Piano available for $19 down from $49 for the next two weeks!
Discount automatically applied at checkout

=======================

Sampled at Casa del @chillbot is the heart of the library - a Yamaha C3 grand piano. Initially sampled as a personal experiment back in 2019, we captured a range of standard and extended techniques including the 'normal' way of playing a piano, sampled octaves, blooming harmonics, the use of pencils and dulcimer hammers, as well as muted strings, and more.

The result is an impressively versatile library, largely thanks to the multi-layer articulation approach, our unique "Padify" engines, and the depth of tweakability each individual layer offers.

However, as fun as the tweaking is, we understand that not everyone enjoys it as much as we do (yet), so we've included over 50 snapshot presets to get you going.







A special shoutout and big thanks to @Paul Cardon for this incredible demo track, and for providing a 'Botdog Piano only' version that really highlights the versatility of the instrument.




And if you're still not in the mood, watch @chillbot and I flex our video production skills photogenic-genes in our "promo video":




Full price is $49, but make sure to check the top of this post where I'll update whether a sale or promo is going on!

Requires the Full version of Kontakt 5.8.1 or higher, and 1.5GB storage space _after _extraction

AVAILABLE HERE


----------



## chillbot (Feb 19, 2021)

Just for 100% transparency and so that no one is confused or mistaken or unintentionally misled by our past endeavors, this project is NOT for charity. Even though the frogs from our last video make an occasional cameo. Any froggy purchase from botdog will continue to benefit ETM:LA.

Frogs = yes, piano = no.

But don’t worry I’ve donated more to ETM:LA in the last year than this project will ever make. I still strongly encourage you to support ETM:LA in any way you can, as well as my other favorite musical do-gooder, Mr. Holland's Opus.


----------



## PaulBrimstone (Feb 19, 2021)

Jdiggity1 said:


> Sampled right here at Casa del @chillbot is the heart of the library - a Yamaha C3 grand piano. Initially sampled as a personal experiment back in 2019, we captured a range of standard and extended techniques including the 'normal' way of playing a piano, sampled octaves, blooming harmonics, the use of pencils and dulcimer hammers, as well as muted strings, and more.



I have more piano and treated/extended-piano libraries than I can count, but who can resist the Botdog? Bought and downloading—happy to support fellow VI-Controllers. This will be on a new track tomorrow! Also, it sounds great. Well done, guys, dogs and frogs.


----------



## LamaRose (Feb 19, 2021)

Purchased both the Botdog and Spoopy pianos sight unheard... I'm in the know now.


----------



## gsilbers (Feb 19, 2021)

Very cool!

Love the video


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Feb 19, 2021)

I am hearing a detuned like piano. Is that tape saturation?

lots of cool sounds.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Feb 19, 2021)

Craig Sharmat said:


> I am hearing a detuned like piano. Is that tape saturation?
> 
> lots of cool sounds.


Thanks Craig. The detuned effect comes from the "Woozy-ness" controls (shown in the GUI screenshot above). Can control the depth and rate independently for each layer/articulation.
A neat 'hack' is to layer one woozy piano articulation on top of another *non*-woozy piano layer for a honky-tonk-ish effect.
There is also a separate Tape Saturation effect in the global settings.


----------



## pulse (Feb 20, 2021)

Congrats! Looks great!!


----------



## creativeforge (Feb 20, 2021)

Jdiggity1 said:


> AVAILABLE HERE
> 
> 
> Sampled right here at Casa del @chillbot is the heart of the library - a Yamaha C3 grand piano. Initially sampled as a personal experiment back in 2019, we captured a range of standard and extended techniques including the 'normal' way of playing a piano, sampled octaves, blooming harmonics, the use of pencils and dulcimer hammers, as well as muted strings, and more.
> ...



Awesome! And the demo A New Man - NAKED (by Paul Michael Cardon) is (imho) movie ready. Very evocative for a quest or search, for humble exploits, sounds like it acts as a character... But what do I know... 

Al the best!

Andre


----------



## CGR (Feb 20, 2021)

creativeforge said:


> Awesome! And the demo A New Man - NAKED (by Paul Michael Cardon) is (imho) movie ready. Very evocative for a quest or search, for humble exploits, sounds like it acts as a character... But what do I know...
> 
> Al the best!
> 
> Andre


+ 1. @Paul Cardon - superb track.


----------



## Willowtree (Feb 20, 2021)

No "OK BLOOMER" patch = no instant purchase. But it sounds pretty darn good..


----------



## CT (Feb 20, 2021)

Suddenly have the urge to write something in the spirit of George Crumb....


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Feb 20, 2021)

Ok, I'll do it but I'm going to need one of dem thar special Botdog pencils.


----------



## chillbot (Feb 20, 2021)

Craig Sharmat said:


> Ok, I'll do it but I'm going to need one of dem thar special Botdog pencils.


Send me your address I'll stick em in the mail.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Feb 20, 2021)

I'll send it, I am afraid I might break the internet though showing off my new custom pencil.


----------



## chillbot (Feb 20, 2021)

Craig Sharmat said:


> I'll send it, I am afraid I might break the internet though showing off my new custom pencil.


I will send it unsharpened for safety purposes.


----------



## Tim_Wells (Feb 20, 2021)

The track by chillbot is great, as well. Very nice!


----------



## Sarah Mancuso (Feb 20, 2021)

Great work on this! The snapshots show off an impressive range of killer sounds.


----------



## Paul Cardon (Feb 20, 2021)

I knew I shouldn't have given @Jdiggity1 full authority over the naming of my demo...


----------



## NoamL (Feb 20, 2021)

Paul Cardon said:


> I knew I shouldn't have given @Jdiggity1 full authority over the naming of my demo...


It's a jungle out there!

wait, wrong New Man...


----------



## wst3 (Feb 20, 2021)

I need another piano library like I need a new, un-sharpened pencil... but I am unable to resist.

Seriously, you guys rock, it sounds awesome!!! Love the demos (not picking favorites, I love them all equally) and can't wait to take it for a spin!

Thanks!!


----------



## Michael Antrum (Feb 20, 2021)

I like the Woozy-ness setting. I'm afraid I shall have to buy this library for that alone.

However I have a suggestion for a new control for a sampled piano, one that I have never seen on any sampled piano.

Back in the 80's when I was a poor impoverished student in London, whenever we moved to new digs, (which often occurred when the utility bills arrived), we used to scope out all the local pubs that still had a piano. (In the late 80's you could still find pubs with a working piano).

Anyway, whenever funds were low, we'd go to one of these pubs and start playing boogie woogie and old time rock'n'roll piano. Large quantities of booze would then magically appear on the piano. Girls would often appear too.

When the piano turned into an organ (i.e. you could see more than one keyboard) then it was time to go home, and we'd bid our goodbyes - often with the landlord telling us we were always welcome back, and sometimes even with a new friend in tow.

Anyway, I think there should be a setting that reflects the the change in timbre of these old pub pianos as the course of a boozy evening progresses.

After much reflection, and in honour of a particularly memorable evening in an establishment called 'The Polar Bear', I think this setting should be named 'Tequila'.




Even today I get a bit misty eyed when David Attenborough visits the Arctic......


----------



## chillbot (Feb 20, 2021)

Michael Antrum said:


> Anyway, I think there should be a setting that reflects the the change in timbre of these old pub pianos as the course of a boozy evening progressed.


Why on earth would I shill for a competitor's piano... well, cause I really like it.

Soundiron has a lovely drinking piano which features a sober/drunk setting as well as a tuned/untuned combo. So you can go from sober/tuned to drunk/tuned to sober/untuned to drunk/untuned. I like it a lot.

But it's way more expensive than ours so buy the Botdog piano ok thanks.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Feb 20, 2021)

I'm still buying your piano in the morning....


----------



## Alfeus Aditya (Feb 21, 2021)

I am a pianist and I collect a piano library. This piano is quite interesting, is there any info about the layer velocity / dynamics? How is the playability for live performance? I need advice from those of you who have bought it. It is really very affordable!


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Feb 21, 2021)

Alfeus Aditya said:


> I am a pianist and I collect a piano library. This piano is quite interesting, is there any info about the layer velocity / dynamics? How is the playability for live performance? I need advice from those of you who have bought it. It is really very affordable!


I forgot to add that information, but I will add that later today. Thanks for the reminder!
The piano layer itself has anywhere between 4-9 velocity layers per note. The lower octaves have the most layers as I find them to have the most tonal changes over dynamics, while the higher octaves have less tonal difference and thus do not need as many velocity layers. It averages out at around 5-6 layers for most notes.
For all notes, however, dynamics are 'smoothed' out with some volume and filter/EQ automation.
It is admittedly not as 'detailed' or consistent as most dedicated piano libraries, as the focus for this library was more of a cinematic instrument, offering other experimental and useful techniques, and keeping the file-size and cost nice and low.

As for the other layers, the pencils articulation was captured with 2 dynamics and 3 round robins, the hammers have 3 round robins via note-borrowing and simulated dynamics, palm muted have 3 dynamics and 3 round robins, electric kalimba has 3 round robin, and the others will be one dynamic layer but with simulated/filtered dynamics.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Fever Phoenix (Feb 21, 2021)

congratulations on the release and thx for the intro offer! checking demos next week!


----------



## LamaRose (Feb 21, 2021)

This punches way above the asking price. As sampled, the default piano lends itself to cinematic verb and general lushiness, and the included spaces work really well out of the box... definitely has a unique tonal signature. Really dig the Spoopy Piano, as well!

I think @chillbot will love this one as he's always looking for something fresh.


----------



## chillbot (Feb 21, 2021)

LamaRose said:


> I think @chillbot will love this one as he's always looking for something fresh.


Thank you I love pianos, will look into this.


----------



## Alfeus Aditya (Feb 21, 2021)

Jdiggity1 said:


> I forgot to add that information, but I will add that later today. Thanks for the reminder!
> The piano layer itself has anywhere between 4-9 velocity layers per note. The lower octaves have the most layers as I find them to have the most tonal changes over dynamics, while the higher octaves have less tonal difference and thus do not need as many velocity layers. It averages out at around 5-6 layers for most notes.
> For all notes, however, dynamics are 'smoothed' out with some volume and filter/EQ automation.
> It is admittedly not as 'detailed' or consistent as most dedicated piano libraries, as the focus for this library was more of a cinematic instrument, offering other experimental and useful techniques, and keeping the file-size and cost nice and low.
> ...


Thank you very much


----------



## Alex C (Feb 21, 2021)

As it is a cinematic piano, does that mean the normal piano is sampled with 'pedal down'?


----------



## Henning (Feb 22, 2021)

Love the video and crazy demo track! Instabuy!


----------



## Fever Phoenix (Feb 22, 2021)

gee, the trailer is fantastic! love it!


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Feb 22, 2021)

Alex C said:


> As it is a cinematic piano, does that mean the normal piano is sampled with 'pedal down'?


No. The normal piano is not, however the 'Dream piano' is!


----------



## X-Bassist (Feb 25, 2021)

Jdiggity1 said:


> AVAILABLE HERE
> 
> 
> Sampled right here at Casa del @chillbot is the heart of the library - a Yamaha C3 grand piano. Initially sampled as a personal experiment back in 2019, we captured a range of standard and extended techniques including the 'normal' way of playing a piano, sampled octaves, blooming harmonics, the use of pencils and dulcimer hammers, as well as muted strings, and more.
> ...



I've bought all of Botdog's releases as soon as they come out. But when I bought this piano it had none of my other purchases in my account.

So I try to contact them. No contact info at all on the webpage. Just a simple [email protected] email address would help. Nothing. I can walk out my door and yell "Hey Botdog!" on Bundy and Olympic, but something makes me think they are a few miles away over in West Hollywood or the Hollywood Hills... glam queens...

But seriously, How do I add the Lali drums and Frogs to my account? And what about the poor soul that doesn't realize VI Control exists?


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Feb 25, 2021)

X-Bassist said:


> I've bought all of Botdog's releases as soon as they come out. But when I bought this piano it had none of my other purchases in my account.
> 
> So I try to contact them. No contact info at all on the webpage. Just a simple [email protected] email address would help. Nothing. I can walk out my door and yell "Hey Botdog!" on Bundy and Olympic, but something makes me think they are a few miles away over in West Hollywood or the Hollywood Hills... glam queens...
> 
> But seriously, How do I add the Lali drums and Frogs to my account? And what about the poor soul that doesn't realize VI Control exists?


Sorry about that. I've enabled a contact form now.

This was a very limited release primarily for vi-control to begin with, as it was released at a time that I was quite busy preparing to move overseas and be stuck in hotel quarantine for a couple of weeks (which is where I am now), and was unsure how much I'd be able to commit to fulfilling support enquiries beyond the odd question in this thread.

If you could let me know your account details either via the new contact form or DM over VIC, I'll get you sorted out.
For others with the same problem, any purchase made without being logged in (such as a lot of our early transactions for freebies) will need to be manually linked to your account by me.


----------



## chillbot (Feb 25, 2021)

X-Bassist said:


> And what about the poor soul that doesn't realize VI Control exists?


We don't really exist outside of VI-C anyway.


----------



## X-Bassist (Feb 26, 2021)

chillbot said:


> We don't really exist outside of VI-C anyway.


For now... Dum-Dum DUM! (Dramatic stinger)

Really like the name and cartoon dog, don’t loose that when your a big, futuristic robot dog company whose purchasing microsoft and apple to merge them, handing out free Mac pros to those in need. 😄


----------



## doctoremmet (Feb 28, 2021)

@chillbot Awesome banner ad! 

I am inclined to just type this:

❤️


----------



## creativeforge (Mar 1, 2021)

Jdiggity1 said:


> AVAILABLE HERE
> 
> 
> Sampled right here at Casa del @chillbot is the heart of the library - a Yamaha C3 grand piano. Initially sampled as a personal experiment back in 2019, we captured a range of standard and extended techniques including the 'normal' way of playing a piano, sampled octaves, blooming harmonics, the use of pencils and dulcimer hammers, as well as muted strings, and more.
> ...



I could resist no longer! Thanks for an inspiring - affordable - library! It's warming up in the drawer until it gets called upon.


----------



## NYC Composer (Mar 1, 2021)

Wondering when your sister company “ChillCat” will release its first library.

Ok, ok I’ll buy another f*cking piano library. Jesus Christmas-when will it end...WHEN???


----------



## Geoff Grace (Mar 2, 2021)

Good stuff.

BoughtDog! 

Best,

Geoff


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Mar 2, 2021)

I am so enthralled with all my Botdog libraries including the new "Botdog" piano I decided to make a little video...









Bot Dog Movie.mp4


Shared with Dropbox




www.dropbox.com





btw love the "real octave" piano.


----------



## chillbot (Mar 2, 2021)

Craig Sharmat said:


> I am so enthralled with all my Botdog libraries including the new "Botdog" piano I decided to make a little video...


Wow!


----------



## Mikro93 (Mar 3, 2021)

Geez, it sounds great. Man, it's cheap. Darn, the demos are tasty! And don't forget the memes
Kudos 
#Cinematic


----------



## Mikro93 (Mar 4, 2021)

Officer, I can explain. See, I was actually going to close the browser, but I had a really bad mouse slip and then mistakenly clicked on "Add to cart", and then "PayPal", and then my mouse slipped again as I entered my PayPal credentials, and whoopsie-daisy there I go again confirming the order, how clumsy can one composer be haha, unfortunately downloading.

I want a lawyer, right?


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Mar 4, 2021)

Mikro93 said:


> Officer, I can explain. See, I was actually going to close the browser, but I had a really bad mouse slip and then mistakenly clicked on "Add to cart", and then "PayPal", and then my mouse slipped again as I entered my PayPal credentials, and whoopsie-daisy there I go again confirming the order, how clumsy can one composer be haha, unfortunately downloading.
> 
> I want a lawyer, right?


I certainly didn't need this but how could I resist, and I can't even play piano (as witnessed by my video).


----------



## Mikro93 (Mar 5, 2021)

Hey there,

The link to Get in touch might not be the right one, it takes to a different thread 






Anyway, I made something cool with one of your libraries! Wanna hear it?

Challenge was: Botdog piano only, one track of drums, no external FX, and to make something that was different from the demos.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Mar 5, 2021)

Mikro93 said:


> Hey there,
> 
> The link to Get in touch might not be the right one, it takes to a different thread
> 
> ...


Thanks Mikro93, I've updated that link.
And great track! I love it!
I'm curious, what did you use for the bass??

Would you be OK with us adding the track to our soundcloud playlist of demos?


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Mar 5, 2021)

Mikro93 said:


> Hey there,
> 
> The link to Get in touch might not be the right one, it takes to a different thread
> 
> ...


That's some nice drum programming.


----------



## Mikro93 (Mar 5, 2021)

Jdiggity1 said:


> Thanks Mikro93, I've updated that link.


Thanks 



Jdiggity1 said:


> And great track! I love it!


And thank you very much! Your library is very inspiring 



Jdiggity1 said:


> I'm curious, what did you use for the bass??


I'm reopening the project file to answer you: I've got two tracks for the basses, one for the clean sound, which is Piano + Octaves + Hammer + Palm Mutes, with the master Highs taken down to the minimum and a tiny bit of drive. The other one, for the distorted sound, is Piano + Hammer + Palm Mute, with lots of drive, and boosting the lows and mids, and turning down the releases to zero for some clean sustained goodness.



Jdiggity1 said:


> Would you be OK with us adding the track to our soundcloud playlist of demos?


I would be honored  Let me render you a Botdog Piano Only version, and I'll send you a PM


----------



## Mikro93 (Mar 5, 2021)

Craig Sharmat said:


> That's some nice drum programming.


Thank you very much, Craig! I spent a bit of time on it, could have spent more, but that'll do. I used to be a drummer, that certainly helps


----------



## doctoremmet (Mar 6, 2021)

Jdiggity1 said:


> Would you be OK with us adding the track to our soundcloud playlist of demos?


A nice thing to do. This track is an excellent demo!


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Mar 6, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> A nice thing to do. This track is an excellent demo!


It is done! 
Thanks again @Mikro93 for your demo and the insight into your production!


----------



## muddyblue (Mar 7, 2021)

What a great tiny lib, I 'like it a lot! The snapshots are really usefull and sounding great! And the clip is awesome too !


----------



## NoamL (Apr 25, 2021)

The soft piano is beating Keyscape in a track for me right now.... well done gents.


----------



## X-Bassist (Apr 25, 2021)

Jdiggity1 said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> Some *fantastic* user demos are starting to trickle in! Click their name to check out their demo:
> Craig Sharmat, Mikro93
> ...



Wow, never saw this... any chance you could fake an update that could be the basis of another sale? Great job on a perfect piano lib! Now fix it.... Now! 😄


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Apr 26, 2021)

X-Bassist said:


> Wow, never saw this... any chance you could fake an update that could be the basis of another sale? Great job on a perfect piano lib! Now fix it.... Now! 😄


How about... In celebration of a terrific new user demo by @Mike T , you can get 20% off Botdog Piano when you enter the coupon code "BuyMorePianos" at checkout!

(All sounds from Botdog Piano)


----------



## NoamL (Sep 3, 2021)

Using this in a score pitch/demo... the preset together with the kalimbas is pretty sweet!


----------



## chillbot (Sep 3, 2021)

Free copy of botdog piano to anyone that can guess what number I'm thinking of. 1-10.


----------



## CGR (Sep 3, 2021)

7


----------



## chillbot (Sep 3, 2021)

CGR said:


> 7


No but do you seriously not have botdog piano? I was under the impression you had no less than 7 or 8 hundred piano libraries...?!


----------



## AllanH (Sep 3, 2021)

I'm going with 8  It's supposed to lucky


----------



## Simeon (Sep 3, 2021)

chillbot said:


> Free copy of botdog piano to anyone that can guess what number I'm thinking of. 1-10.


3 🤓


----------



## chillbot (Sep 3, 2021)

Well the good news is there are still 7 numbers left. I have it tattooed on me multiple times, there is only one number I think of between 1-10.


----------



## creativeforge (Sep 3, 2021)

chillbot said:


> Well the good news is there are still 7 numbers left. I have it tattooed on me multiple times, there is only one number I think of between 1-10.


Bot seriously I dog that piano, and I have a copy. I therefore remove my entry.


----------



## Markrs (Sep 3, 2021)

1


----------



## Jazzaria (Sep 3, 2021)

2


----------



## BlackCoyote (Sep 3, 2021)

6!!


----------



## h.s.j.e (Sep 3, 2021)

5


----------



## Jazzaria (Sep 3, 2021)

BlackCoyote said:


> 6!!


Technically, 6! is 6 factorial, which is 720. And 720! is very big indeed https://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=720!

Further playing with Wolfram Alpha reveals that there is a double factorial function, which is a bit less exciting (6!! = 48). https://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=6!!

Nonetheless, I wish you luck  as you did go with the only available perfect number.


----------



## chillbot (Sep 3, 2021)

@Jdiggity1 (moderator) says guessing games are shit for commercial threads and I tend to agree so feel free to move this to a non-commercial forum. Off-topics would be fine. And I think there's only 3 numbers left to guess, the odds were not with us.


----------



## nmaric (Sep 3, 2021)

8


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Sep 3, 2021)

*** UPDATED RULES ***

How about this... to avoid any possible reports of 'needless bumping' to this thread, anybody who wants to enter needs to:
- Add Botdog Piano to your cart, then
*- *guess what number Chillbot is thinking of,
*- write your guess as a coupon during checkout* to see if you win.

Make sure to spell out your number in full, for example "one". Good luck!
I'll limit the winning coupon to 3 uses.

EDIT: 0/3 winning coupons left! If you guess correctly from now on, you'll receive 60% off!


----------



## grabauf (Sep 3, 2021)

9


----------



## CGR (Sep 3, 2021)

chillbot said:


> No but do you seriously not have botdog piano? I was under the impression you had no less than 7 or 8 hundred piano libraries...?!


Ha! - fair call, but I do own Botdog piano - picked it up a few weeks ago and love it. If I guessed correctly I was going to offer it up to a fellow forum member, 'cause that's how I roll


----------



## sostenuto (Sep 3, 2021)

4 🎈🎈 __ (IV) 👍 __ four 🤞 ___ cuatro ✔

Luv Botdog piano ! 😇


----------



## Henning (Sep 3, 2021)

Ok, to bump this thread in aligment to the rules: bought the piano when it was released and have used it in quite some projects. It really has so many sounds to play around with. Love it!


----------



## CT (Sep 3, 2021)

The pencils-on-piano-strings are great. Wanted that from a piano library for a long time! Also a couple of the presets absolutely nail the Tom N piano sound.

(Note: I have received free products and cookies from Botdog Samples)


----------



## LamaRose (Sep 4, 2021)

13


----------



## Simeon (Sep 4, 2021)

Can’t wait to play this one, looks like a lot of fun.


----------



## webs (Sep 5, 2021)

Dog I bot this piano when it launched. Really like it! That's the post.


----------



## sostenuto (Sep 5, 2021)

Simeon said:


> Can’t wait to play this one, looks like a lot of fun.


waiting .... waiting 👻


----------



## Simeon (Sep 7, 2021)

Going to check out Botdog Piano TODAY at 4:00 PM EST, along with a few other libraries, should be fun.


----------



## grabauf (Sep 7, 2021)

Thanks again for the opportunity to win Botdog Piano. I love it.


----------



## Alchemedia (Sep 7, 2021)

Simeon said:


> Going to check out Botdog Piano TODAY at 4:00 PM EST, along with a few other libraries, should be fun.



BotDog On The Ritz!


----------



## pranic (Sep 7, 2021)

I thought I was done collecting pianos after Hammers+Waves, but botdog piano is right up there in inspiring creativity at a *very* reasonable cost! Highly recommended (after having spent three or four hours playing it after picking it up)


----------



## Alchemedia (Sep 7, 2021)

pranic said:


> I thought I was done collecting pianos after Hammers+Waves, but botdog piano is right up there in inspiring creativity at a *very* reasonable cost! Highly recommended (after having spent three or four hours playing it after picking it up)


Botdog don't need no stinkin' robots!


----------



## creativeforge (Sep 9, 2021)

When I got the BOT DOG piano, I sat down and just played. Then I decided I could do something with this. So here, the Bot Dog piano, with later sounds and images.



Disclaimer: not a professional. This is just the product of improvisations slightly edited.


----------



## rudi (Sep 10, 2021)

The BotDog and Simeon hypnotised me and made me buy the piano!!! 

Seriously, a fantastic set of sounds - I love all the presets and the character of the entire library.
Plus, it's an incredibly generous special offer.

Impossible to resist


----------



## Leslie Fuller (Sep 10, 2021)

rudi said:


> The BotDog and Simeon hypnotised me and made me buy the piano!!!
> 
> Seriously, a fantastic set of sounds - I love all the presets and the character of the entire library.
> Plus, it's an incredibly generous special offer.
> ...


You’re so right, and such a great sale price! I’m trying hard NOT to buy this, but @Simeon is a genius at demoing these products. Slowly I’m losing the battle to resist!


----------



## creativeforge (Sep 10, 2021)

Leslie Fuller said:


> You’re so right, and such a great sale price! I’m trying hard NOT to buy this, but @Simeon is a genius at demoing these products. Slowly I’m losing the battle to resist!


Resistance is futile!


----------



## Simeon (Sep 10, 2021)

creativeforge said:


> When I got the BOT DOG piano, I sat down and just played. Then I decided I could do something with this. So here, the Bot Dog piano, with later sounds and images.
> 
> 
> 
> Disclaimer: not a professional. This is just the product of improvisations slightly edited.



Nicely done!
I love how instruments can take you to so many different places.


----------



## Scottyb (Sep 12, 2021)

What an absolutely lovely library!! If you don’t buy this for 19 bucks (you really should!) it’s easily still worth 49! Love the layout (so simple to tweak things to your liking!) and it just sounds wonderful! Don’t overlook this one! Padify and being able to quickly layer different sounds just makes me happy!  And a transpose knob next to each sound. Love it! Nice job to the developer! Ready for more!


----------

